# B14. rear shocks or struts?



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

I seem to be unable to find an abosolute answer:
Do B14 sentras have shocks or struts in the rear? If yes what makes it a shock vs strut?

edit.. ok did some surfing.. noticed that replacing upper and lowe rubber springs seats and thrust bearing is recommended... did anyone order KYB mounts? do they come with those seats and bearing or are those separate part?

PSS.. currently my passenger front side sounds like loose door type of rattling on low speed over bumpy roads.. anyone with simirar sounds?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

By Nature said:


> *
> 
> PSS.. currently my passenger front side sounds like loose door type of rattling on low speed over bumpy roads.. anyone with simirar sounds? *


My passenger rear was like that for the longest time and i didn't know why. Turned out the strut bolt wasn't fully tightened...could possibly be your problem.


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

My rear shocks were like that too...turned out i put too small of a spacer (which also let my suspension travel WAY too much).. fixed the RL but i guess i hafta check the bolt on the RR shock cuz thats still rattlin.. at least my ass doesnt sag soo dramatically over bumps nemore

anyways b14s have the Macpherson struts up front and shocks in the back. shocks are essentially the same as struts in that they both seat the spring and dampen the suspension over bumps. the way they are diff is mainly in their design/housings:

this is a strut (well a cutaway pic of it)..








this is a shock..









notice the larger spring seats in the strut and the diff mounting holes..


----------

